# Need ultra cheap motherboard for Intel Pentium E5200 with DDR3 support



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 6, 2015)

I am currently using a G31 motherboard from some Indian brand, with 2 X 1GB DDR2 800 RAMs which i wanna replace(but cant yet...read on...)

I bought a DDR3 RAM, doesnt fit in that motherboard. I know im stupid but i wouldn't wanna spend money on DDR2 RAMs since they are yesterday tech and hardly any scope for future.(should have seen the DDR RAM guide in this Sub Forum)

Im pissed, and broke..

I have Rs2500 in my pocket, could ask a bit more, not much, from brother.

People everywhere recommend a B85 motherboard but thats outta my budget (Rs5400 minimum cost)

Is there some thing that fits in my budget.

I may buy a Core i3 later 
I currently have one 4GB DDR3 RAM which i bought few minutes back 
I need the motherboard to support front USB, like 2 of them on the front, if possible USB 3 support but not big of a deal. Poor people like me  dont deserve high speeds anyways 
I have a Ati HD4670 1GB now, wanna buy a HD 7770 second hand from friends later this year, February or so.

- - - Updated - - -

as you can see, im very poor.... pity me////

- - - Updated - - -

Or should i go AMD and get a budget AMD CPU and Motherboard.. Oh my the agony of poverty and need for fast computer   such lament...such despair


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

bro, your current CPU is a LGA 775 socket CPU, and the B85 motherboard your friend suggested is incompatible (it uses LGA 1150)..
My suggestion ? Ditch your current CPU, get a G3220 with a H81 chipset motherboard (total cost will be around 6.8k)..
If you still want to use your current CPU with DDR3 RAM support go for a G41 chipset motherboard (Remember, you wont be able to upgrade your CPU if you do this, highly NOT recommended)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 6, 2015)

The RAM is ADATA Premier DDR3 1600 4GB PC3 12800

How are the H61 Motherboards? will they run on this CPU and Still be future compatible?

- - - Updated - - -

What ios the best motherboard for e5200

If i get the G41 Motherboard, what is the best processor i can upgrade to in the future?

- - - Updated - - -

Will the H81 support E5200?

- - - Updated - - -

Im all dressed and ready to head out to the market today... i am in a shopping mood!

- - - Updated - - -

Ow man G41 motherboards are expensive >_<


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

look mate, the E5200 you currently uses a LGA 775 processor slot for motherboards..

H81 motherboards have LGA 1150 (haswell processors, the newest series of processor/motherboard right now i.e. 4th gen intel i series),
H61 has LGA 1155 (sandy bridge and ivy bridge, slightly older, second gen and 3rd gen i series processors).. 
G41 is out of production now but it is the only thing that has LGA 775 and is present in the market, hence the high price..
Honestly speaking, just ditch the E5200 and get a new processor/motherboard combo altogether, E5200 is too weak for today's needs..actually every single LGA 775 series processor is too weak for today's needs
Cheapest and most future proof option : G3220 (3.7k) + H81 motherboard (3k)
Slightly cheaper & less future proof & Slightly weaker than above  : G2030 (3.2k) + H61 motherboard (3k)

Also note that the ram you purchased is 1600 mhz clock speed, you wont be able to utilize the full bandwidth unless you buy an i3 + H81 (cost around Rs 10.5k)
using the ram on a G3220 + H81 will give you a maximum of 1333 mhz clock

Recommended : i3 4160 (7.2k) + H81 motherboard (3k) <-- this will ensure that your processor stands strong for atleast 3-4 years


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 6, 2015)

ok, thanks, will make my bros read your post to convince them.. to sanction some..money...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a feeling you'll end up ignoring every suggestion here and getting an incompatible motherboard. Make sure you understand what [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] posted.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 8, 2015)

im not that dumb @_@


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 8, 2015)

Look in to olx ads for second hand deals.
Im wondering if this cpu is enough for ops needs ?
Amazon.in: Buy AMD A4 4000 3.2GHz Socket FM2 Dual-Core Desktop Processor Online at Low Prices in India | AMD Reviews & Ratings


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2015)

@OP - I don't know what's you usage type but if your current motherboard is working fine keep it. It's always better to have a working computer than to live in the dream of a faster pc. Save some money and get a suitable cpu+motherboard later.

Anyway, if you can get the money sanctioned now go with Nerevarine's suggestion [ you can fetch some money by selling your present pc ]. Otherwise there's G41 motherboards available around 2.2k with 11 months seller warranty ? or no warranty usually selling on forums / olx / quickr.


----------

